# The best coach in College Basketball.



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I do not mean the best recruiter I mean the best coach. I could narrow it down to 3 Bobby Knight Coach K and Lute


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is my list. Current coaches

1-Lute Olson-Ariz
2-Roy Williams-KU
3-Coach K-Duke
4-Kelvin Sampson-OU
5-Bobby Knight-rTech
6-John Chaeny-Temple
7-Steve Alford-Iowa
8-Eddie Sutton-Okie state

<b><text size=75>*Up Dated*
1-6 stays the same
7-Sutton
8-Izzo
9-Gary Williams
10-Alford is now Jimmy Boheim of Syracuse</b>


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Here is my list. Current coaches
> 
> 1-Lute Olson-Ariz
> ...


Definitely agree on the top 4.... I think Eddie Sutton should be 5 though....


----------



## UNCStateGuy (Jul 17, 2002)

I think it is hard to rank the coaches without dealing with recruiting. I mean, how much of Duke's national championship two years ago should be credited to Coach K. It's pretty much the conseus that they were the best team in the nation. Winning it was still a huge accomplishment but without the success in recruiting, you can have a strong arguement that Coach K wouldn't be nearly as effective. 

But anyway, if I was the AD for a school with a team full of talentless players I would love for either Bob Knight or Bob Huggins to coach my team. Both of those guys are exceptional motivators and both are fundamentally great coaches. Knight would have those kids working perfection on the court, while Huggins would have established a very strong defense and found a way to win to by slowing down the tempo. 

Now, if I am an AD for a school with a team full of All-American's I'd take Coach K to coach my team. He is very good at getting players to play together and having them play off each other. All five of the players on the court for him look very good and he is understands how to play each players strength.

If I have a team somewhere in the middle, I would take Luke Olson.

I think Tom Izzo of MSU deserves to be on some lists, too.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Here is my list. Current coaches
> 
> 1-Lute Olson-Ariz
> ...


Hold on there, Steve Alford??? Did you watch Iowa at all last year, the team imploded on him. As much as it hurts me to say this, Tom Izzo should be in your top 5 I would love it if the guy was in Ann Arbor. Also Jim O'Brian (OSU) is also a much better coach. The rest of that list is fine but Alford doesn't belong anywhere near those guys.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

1 - Coach K- Duke
2 - Bobby Knight- TexasTech
3 - Tom Izzo - MSU
4 - Roy Williams- KU
5 - Billy Donovon - Florida
6 - John Chaeny-Temple
7 - Kelvin Sampson- OU


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

I think Izzo and Gary Williams should be on the list.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*how about*

Tubby Smith? , Kentucky is almost alays competitive, and can really suprise teams, almost knocked Duke this year.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

wheres jimmy b? he has been at syracuse for about 30 years and is one of the most winnest coachs in in college bball and no one gives him respect that is crazy


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SUandLAC#1</b>!
> wheres jimmy b? he has been at syracuse for about 30 years and is one of the most winnest coachs in in college bball and no one gives him respect that is crazy


forgot about him, check out my new list above.


----------



## a (Aug 25, 2002)

Why isn't Gary Williams on anyone's list?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Here is my top 5 - and Izzo is NOT on there just because I am a Spartan fan, that has nothing to do with it. 

1.Coach K
2.Tom Izzo (If my Spartan instincts kicked in he would be #1)
3.Bobby Knight 
4.Roy Williams
5.Mike Davis/Mike Jarvis - tie

Honorable Mention - Lute Olsen 

Best Ever - John Wooden

Worst Coaches - Any SEC coach couldn't coach his way out of a paper bag, same goes for Calapari.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

This is always a tough question.

1. Roy Williams - I'm surprising myself when I put him over Coach K. I had a chance to watch Kansas practice when they came here to Atlanta for the Final Four (actually I saw all four teams practice). He is just a great coach. He knows how to run a team and make sure his guys turn out to be good people. That to me, is the key to being a great coach. Now only if he can win the big one...

2. Coach K - By far my most favorite coach of all time. He is gracious, he is intelligent, he is a feirce competitor, he is college basketball. My only knock against him is simple: He delegates a lot of responsibilty to his assistants. But that isn't a bad thing. It allows the assistants to grow into a prime coach and it takes the burden off of Coach K's hands. Not that big of a deal.

3. Lute Olsen - About as good as they get. Year after year, he puts a team on the floor and believes that they can win it all. Look at last year. 

4. Mark Few, Gonzaga - Surprised? I may be reaching here but Coach Few is a great coach. Granted he has had some good talent to work with but I really think his coaching style is something that the three above have. He really cares about his program. He's honest, he's young and he's got a bright future.

5. Jim Boeheim - Gets overlooked year after year. Syracuse is one of college basketball's best programs over the course of time. And he is the reason behind it.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> This is always a tough question.
> 
> 1. Roy Williams - I'm surprising myself when I put him over Coach K. I had a chance to watch Kansas practice when they came here to Atlanta for the Final Four (actually I saw all four teams practice). He is just a great coach. He knows how to run a team and make sure his guys turn out to be good people. That to me, is the key to being a great coach. Now only if he can win the big one...
> ...


Where is Tom Izzo? He has the highest winning percentage of any coach in the game. He has also been Coach Of The Year. He has been to the Final Four 3 times. Won a National Championship. Has had some of the best recruiting in the nation,(I think he had 13 players go pro). He went to the final four about 5 times and all this in only about 6 - 8 years. And now he has Paul Davis and Shannon Brown coming in. He has riled up his team at half-time so they would come out down by 28 and win by 16.(v.s. Penn State) He should be #1 on most people's lists.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Coach K deserves to be #1 on anyones list.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

The question was asked regarding my post: Where is Tom Izzo? Well he isn't on my list because I don't regard him as a top coach in my opinon. I did before the summer but after watching him and trying to talk to him, I didn't really like his attitude. 

Don't get me wrong, he's a heck of a coach but in my eyes, there are better guys around. This question is a matter of opinion, and in my weak feeble mind, Izzo isn't amongst the 5 best.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

*You forgot the big guy!!!!!!!!*

Big Rick baby!!!! Man, this guy is tough as nails on players...had FIVE guys transfer this offseason!!!! (okay, some were because of playing time, but still...he will light a fire under your behind if you do as much as miss a block out.)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Rick Majrius(sp)? well he is a good coach maybe top 20


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> The question was asked regarding my post: Where is Tom Izzo? Well he isn't on my list because I don't regard him as a top coach in my opinon. I did before the summer but after watching him and trying to talk to him, I didn't really like his attitude.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, he's a heck of a coach but in my eyes, there are better guys around. This question is a matter of opinion, and in my weak feeble mind, Izzo isn't amongst the 5 best.


What the heck are you talking about? He wouldn't talk to you? Izzo has the highest winning percentage, but yet he is not in your top 5? I don't like Olsen, but I still but him in my top 5, same goes for Mike Jarvis.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Rick Majrius(sp)? well he is a good coach maybe top 20


Rick Majerus definitely deserves to be considered. He is one of the best strategy guys if you give him a few days to prepare. Remember when he took good teams to the final four and the championship game several years ago. They beat several teams that were considered much better than the Utes.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Two Words: Rick Pitino. He's still a douchebag, but a helluva coach.


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

It seems to me that this argument is not really about who the best coach is but rather who the best game coach is. Recruiting does not cease to become a factor in the world of college basketball just because you say it does. Give me my Coach K's and my Rick Pitino's any day over your Bobby Knight's and Jim Boeheim's!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> douchebag


Now that's a Kentucky word. I have like 15 friends from and in Kentucky (Frankfort, Louisville, Bowling Green) and they all say that word all the time.:laugh: None of my other friends do.


----------



## Mikovio (Sep 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 7-Steve Alford-Iowa


Steve Alford?! You gotta be kidding me! His deepest run into the NCAA's remains to be with SMS in '99, he got lucky in 2001 in winning the Big Ten Tournament and shocking everyone, and should have lost that first-round game against Creighton, but Creighton had its coldest night of the year shooting-wise.

Not to mention his Hawkeye program is currently in serious condition right now....


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Coach K is by far and away the best coach. Look at what he teaches and the results show. His teams are the best in the nation every year in offense and defense. HS teams throughout the nation model their teaching and game from Duke.

At my HS, we have the Core which is about a direct takeoff of Duke's "fist"

Also i think Coach K has one of the best sayings.

"Teamwork is being part of something bigger than ourself"

I think most NBA teams nees to adopt that philosophy.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that's a Kentucky word. I have like 15 friends from and in Kentucky (Frankfort, Louisville, Bowling Green) and they all say that word all the time.:laugh: None of my other friends do.


Up here in PA we say it all the time. :bbanana:


----------

